# Guide showing unchecked channels



## sgreen0 (Sep 4, 2005)

Recently, the Guide is showing two Government Access Programming channels, on my cable system channels 35 and 36.
I've selected and unselected these channels in the settings. Nothing seems to work, so far...
Stephen


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Press A while in the Guide to toggle between All channels, Selected channels or Favorites.


----------

